# Aussie Explorers



## john.waters (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi, my wife and I are planning a holiday to the USA in May next year. We are from the east coast of Australia and looking forward to seeing some of your country.We only have 5 weeks this trip and I would love to see as much as possible.Im used to long distances between camps so doing a big day behind the wheel doesnt worry me.
WE had thought of going to Los Angeles and hiring an RV and camping and travelling the wesy coast amd National Parks and as far as Poenix.
I have another plan and wondering if you thought it was a bit too much in the amount of time we have. Im not sure if an RV is suitable or just hire car and motel it.( I hate motels and love camping out with the stars for a blanket.
My idea was to fly to New York City and hire a RV and after a look around and then 

Niagara Falls
Detroit
Chicago
Nashville
Memphis
Oklahoma City
Amarillo
Albuquerque
Tuscon Phoenix
Las Vegas.
Around here spend some time at Grand Canyon,Monument Valley etc anf then to Yosemite and then San Franciso before going back to LA to fly home.

Your experience and wealth of knowlege would be appreciated. Not knowing costs etc and hiring of RV one way from New York may be too expensive. I love my photography and veery excited about visiting.
I have driven to the northern tip of Australia a few times so we dont mind camping and the bush.

Thanks in advance.
John


----------



## Blueeyes (Dec 1, 2010)

Re: Aussie Explorers

5 weeks is enough time to drive across the US but I don't think you would have enough time for any quality sightseeing. It is over 3,000 miles straight driving. I would rather spend some quality time seeing the western US or the eastern US if it were me.   The North & Southwestern US has so many beautiful National Parks that just spending some time in them & traveling to get to them would take more than your 5 weeks. 
When we bought our first small MH we spent 3 1/2 months traveling from Mississippi to California & driving the coastal highway to Washington state & still did not touch all there was to see. 
There are so many nice private & state & national park campgrounds you should never have to rough it unless you prefer dry camping. 
Good Sam has a campground directory that lists many parks. I would not mind sending you my old copy if you need it.
If a member, you can order one for about $15.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 1, 2010)

Re: Aussie Explorers

Well John I admire your dream. I do think 5 weeks is plenty of time if you plan your trip carefully. Some of your sites can be seem in one day. But personally I would skip Chicago and Detroit they a bad crime rate there. I suggest that you get a got up to date USA map Good Sam is a good one and start mapping you route. This will give you an idea on how you may want to go. Welcome to the states, and good luck and camping.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 1, 2010)

Re: Aussie Explorers

Guess the trip can be done but it will be a whirlwind one  .


----------



## LEN (Dec 1, 2010)

Re: Aussie Explorers

Welcome!
We spent the better part of 31/2 weeks doing Melborne then a flight to Cairnes and a drive to Sidney for the flight home. We did spend the better part of a week in Melborne and again in Cairnes then stops on down the east side and we were way short on time. Mostly drive and not much time to spend stopping for a lookie see.
Now you have 5 weeks and a lot to see. If were me with 12-14 hours to LA and then ??? I would fly to Seattle book the RV there then do a couple days on the Olympia Peninsula, two to three nights camping and sight seeing(now I would look at the Weather and if rain do the drive east witch would be the next stop) To Mt Rainer   National park(one day) then on the Glacier National Park( 2 days as you will be too early for the road to the sun. Then on to Yellowstone National Park( at least 3 days maybe 5) Grand Tetons National Park( 1-2 days). Then over to Utah for Arches National park, Dead Horse state park,(3 days) and AZ for Canyon De Chelly 2 days, Joshua Tree National Park 2 days and CA Anza Borrego state park 2 days Then on to LA and home although one could do the opposite direction. Add in 5-6 days of driving and you still have a few days. One other thing to consider is, have you driven on the wrong side of the road before? It is easy to get the hang of but mild traffic is a help. 

LEN


----------



## big bilko (Dec 2, 2010)

RE: Aussie Explorers

Hi John We did the flying visit to USA for the Meet and Greet in October this year. We flew in to Los Angeles then straight on to Nashville.We hired a car there and drove to Knoxville. I drive a lot in Melbourne and was not at all confident driving in built up areas. On the freeways is O.K but city driving is a worry. I drive a 34 ft R.V through Melbourne with a trailer on back and would rather do that than drive a sedan through Nashville.We did the helicopter tour over Grand canyon and  were disapointed at the time actually in the canyon.I would suggest a small camper van would be the most economical way to go if you are happy to sleep a bit rough.perhaps a motel every couple of days to catch up.We found you need at least a week in Nashville/Memphis and the same in Vegas.You will find as we did the population are very friendly and food and clothing is cheap. Price your motel prior to check in and most are very reasonable.We spent 3 weeks in USA and should have planned double that, and we flew most times .We shall return in the future and spend a lot longer. Hope you have a great time ,Regards  BIG BILKO   :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 2, 2010)

Re: Aussie Explorers

And when "Mr. Big" left the USA, the price of beer came back down. We were having a time keeping him supplied without affecting the market!

BTW, there's more to see in the USA than Tennessee and Nevada!  Come on down to Texas!  There's still a leetle space available to rest around Jefferson, and you can visit all the antique shops there, too!


----------



## john.waters (Dec 3, 2010)

Re: Aussie Explorers

Thanks LEN, like any holiday I try to put too much into a short period of time. Your plan sounds good so I will look into it.We want to meet up with some facebook friends in Phoenix as well. 
We live on the east coast of NSW so you would have been past our area Port Macquarie. I have driven the 2300 kilometers to caorns in 2 days and then onto the tip of AUstralia, and you dont get too see too much. Will just have to plan another trip next year too see a bit more.
John


----------



## john.waters (Dec 3, 2010)

RE: Aussie Explorers

Thanks everyone for your replies and help.I will now go back to planning again.I dont want to rush this, so maybe do the trip a bit at a time. Just too excited I think.
John


----------

